# watch this video



## tahreer (16 فبراير 2007)

To know what is IE you have to watch this video

http://www.engr.pitt.edu/industrial/pages/IEMovie300K.wmv


----------



## ابن عبدالمحسن (16 فبراير 2007)

بس لو سمحت تقولنا وش محتويات العرض ... لأنه يبيله وقت 
شكراً لك


----------



## tahreer (17 فبراير 2007)

this vedio present some of industrial engineers whom talking about their experience


----------



## eng_eslam (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## indust_a (6 مارس 2007)

عرض جيد لانو يهدف بالتعريف بالهندسة الصناعية لمن لا يعرفها ومن يعرفها ولا يثق بها ومن يثق بهاوفى طريقه نحو الابداع ..ز


----------

